
UVB-76 - noselasd
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UVB-76
======
nayuki
Similar to a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14988362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14988362)
; [http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170801-the-ghostly-
radio-s...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170801-the-ghostly-radio-
station-that-no-one-claims-to-run)

